# Koordinatensystem



## jothemac (5. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlich neu was Java angeht, habe aber schon vorher programmiert. Ich möchte nun mein eigenes koordinatensystem programmieren, diese soll folgendes können:
-Die x und y werte sollen frei wählbar sein(wäre sonst ja auch ziemlich langweilig^^)
-Passende axen einteilung
-Zoomen und bewegen.


Wie gesagt bin ich neu in java, und mir nicht ganz sicher wo ich anfangen soll, bzw was ich lesen soll. Ich denke mir das ich mich auf jedenfall mit zeichnen/2D api beschäftigen muss. Ich möchte nicht das man mir die lösung vorbetete, aber ein paar links zu guten und erprobten tutorials wären nett 

joni8a


----------



## Marco13 (5. Okt 2012)

Aus http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/122994-einfacher-funktionsplotter.html und http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/139248-zoomen-jpanel.html#post923955 könnte man sich einiges zusammenpfriemeln, wenn man es selbst machen will. Sonsten gibt's auch schon fertiges wie JFreeChart oder die Charts auf JavaFX


----------



## jothemac (7. Okt 2012)

Danke schön, damit lässt sich auf jedenfall was angingen


----------

